# Reparaturwartezeit 4 Wochen +



## nvc92 (30. August 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum,

vor ziemlich genau 4 Wochen habe ich meine defekte HD 7870 bei Caseking reklamiert und habe am 01.08. die Info erhalten, dass die Grafikkarte zum Hersteller bzw. Vorlierferanten zur Reparatur geschickt wurde. Leider hat sich bisher nichts getan. Auf Rückfrage per Mail oder Hotline hieß es nur "Da gibt es leider keine neuen Infos". Meiner Ansicht nach sind 4 Wochen für die Reparaturabwicklung einer Grafikkarte definitiv zu lang. 

Nun versuche ich es mal über diesen Weg und hoffe,dass mir vielleicht ein Caseking-Member aus dem Forum weiterhelfen kann und wir da eine baldige Lösung finden.

Viele Grüße,
vanCam


----------



## drstoecker (30. August 2013)

hallo, habe auch am 31.7.13 meine gigabyte 7950 oc zu mix computer eingeschickt. eine woche später haben die mir die ovp inkl. zubehör zurückgeschickt. bisher habe ich auch noch keine info erhalten, ich habe aber auch nicht nachgefragt. ich denke das ist normal das es so lange dauert.


----------



## Caseking-Marian (30. August 2013)

Hallo nvc92,

dazu müsstest du mir genaue Daten (Kunden/Bestellnummer/RMA) mitteilen, also am besten per PM zukommen lassen. Dann kann ich mir den Vorgang auch einmal näher ansehen. Das wird heute allerdings nicht mehr wirklich klappen. Vorab kann ich schon sagen, dass es verständlich ist, 4 Wochen Wartezeit erscheint auf den ersten Blick ziemlich lang. Leider sind wir in vielen Fällen in der Tat vom Hersteller/Lieferanten abhängig.

Beste Grüße


----------



## nvc92 (30. August 2013)

Okay PM ist raus.

Schönes Wochenende erstmal!


----------



## xxRathalos (2. September 2013)

Moin, ich klinke mich einfach hier mal ein, da ich exakt dasselbe Problem habe, nur das ich gar keine Mail bekommen habe.
Die Karte ist am 05.08 bei Caseking angekommen. Habe dann als keine Mail oder sonstiges bei mir angekommen ist den Support angeschrieben und auch fix eine Antwort bekommen das ich eigentlich in Kürze eine Mail erhalten müsste was denn mit der Karte passiert etc. . Nichts passierte, also nochmal angeschrieben das ich noch nix bekommen habe und was mit der Karte los ist, Antwort war das es noch keine neuen Informationen gibt. Hab dann erst mal gewartet. Jetzt ist meine Karte auch schon 4 Wochen lang weg und Ich habe nichts an Informationen was denn damit passiert, ob die Karte auch wie hier irgendwo hingeschickt werden muss etc.

Hoffe es kann mir geholfen werden.

mfg Ratha


----------



## Caseking-Marian (3. September 2013)

@nvc92
Du hast eine PM 

@xxRathalos

Für dich gilt dann ebenso: ich benötige deine Daten, also bitte per Nachricht an mich.


----------



## nvc92 (6. September 2013)

So heute hab ich meine neue Karte erhalten. Danke nochmal an Marian für den tollen Support!


----------



## Caseking-Marian (6. September 2013)

Sehr schön, freut mich, dass alles gut geklappt hat. Gerne!


----------



## ltzmicha (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin leider auch einer der geplagten mit einer GraKa der VZX 7850. Nur lief meine gar nicht mehr. Nun warte ich seit geschlagenen 4 Wochen auf eine Reaktion seitens Caseking. Die Reklamationsabwicklung ist da meiner Erfahrung nach eine mittlere Katastrophe für den Kunden. Es wird immern nur hingehalten, dass die defekte Ware zum Hersteller geschickt wurde und noch keine Rückinfo erfolgt sei. Hier wird der Reklamationsfall auf dem Rücken des Kunden ausgetragen. Auf Fristsetzung wird ebensowenig reagiert.

Meine Empfehlung: Kauft eure Ware woanders oder hofft, dass ihr bei Caseking niemals eine Reklamation habt. 

Micha


----------



## Inqontrol187 (23. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend,
ich rate euch auch ab bei Caseking zu bestellen, im Falle einer Reklamation kommt keinerlei Reaktion. "Das dauert halt ein bisschen" ?

Falsch, ihr seid einfach nur richtig schlecht was den Reklamationsservice angeht. Das können andere Hardwarelieferanten wesentlich besser!

Mein Fall:
Mittlerweile defektes Board (ASUS Sabertooth X79) am 27.03.2013 gekauft, am 23.09 zur RMA eingeschickt, am 26.09 "angeblich" zum Hersteller weitergeleitet worden. Da ich jemanden bei ASUS kenne und mich schlau gemacht habe, ist nie ein Mainboard mit meiner Seriennummer bei ASUS zur Reklamation angemeldet worden, noch zur Reparatur angemeldet worden. Da ich noch eindeutig in der Gewährleistungsfrist bin (ab 01.10 Beweislastumkehr) frage ich mich doch was das für ein Service seitens Caseking sein soll? Und mir dann noch mehrfach am Telefon zu sagen das Board wäre beim Hersteller, obwohl es da nie angemeldet worden ist? Caseking hätte mir einfach ein neues Board schicken können, aber da wird an der Hardware rumgelötet um auch wirklich zu testen das das Soundinterface komplett keine Funktion mehr hatte? Und den Kunden 4+ Wochen warten lassen....super Laden! Ich rate euch ab bei Caseking zu kaufen....oder ihr hoff einfach das eure Hardware nie einen defekt bekommt!


Service ist wirklich ne glatte 6! Ich habe schon oft Reklamationen (auch beruflich) ohne Service Verträge in Auftrag gegeben und das können andere wesentlich besser als Caseking!


----------



## Caseking-Nils (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Inqontrol187,

deine RMA ist just gestern, noch vor deinem Posting hier, scheinbar abgeschlossen worden. Das Board selber ist NICHT zu Asus gegangen, sondern einem Vorlieferanten, daher blieb deine Suche direkt bei Asus wohl auch ergebnislos. Es tut mir Leid, das du da etwas verärgert worden bist, wir selber erhalten jedoch auch keine Neuware bei einem Defekt und daher können wir leider keinen Austausch in Neuware vornehmen. (Bekommst noch eine PN von mir)

Gruß
Nils


----------



## buddy90 (16. November 2013)

Hallo wenn ich das so lese denke ich mir "mist" ich hab vor 2 wochen sowas mein Netzteil zurück geschickt da es ziemlich laut gequtscht hat. Naja am Freitag haben die das Paket entgegen genommen laut DHL Status. Wenn ich ne email schick, kommt nur es sind so viele Reklamationen da die müssen erst abgearbeitet werden, ich bekomm demnächst bescheid. Letzte mal das ich dort was bestellt habe. War vor 4 Wochen bei der Konkurentz im Laden selber wegen meinem Gehäuse das ist gut 1 1/2 Jahre alt. Die haben es entgegen genommen mir das Geld ausgezahlt weil es nicht mehr Lieferbar war und hab sofort ein neues mitgenommen. Hoffen wir mal ich muss nicht noch 3 Monate warten.


----------



## Caseking-Nils (18. November 2013)

Das Netzteil befindet sich bereits in Zustellung. Kam keine Mail das die RMA abgeschlossen worden ist? (Bitte entschuldige die Nachfrage)


----------



## buddy90 (18. November 2013)

Eine Nachricht kam keine. An welche Email Adresse?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (19. November 2013)

Hallo buddy90,

hast du mal im Shop unter "Mein Konto" -> "Kontodaten" deine E-Mail Adresse überprüft? Wenn sie korrekt ist, dann gib mal Bescheid, damit wir diesen Fauxpas überprüfen können.

Alles Gute


----------



## buddy90 (24. November 2013)

Euren Service find ich schade.

Hab am 6.11 das Netzteil zurück gesendet wegen evt. Defekt. Dann war es 2,5-3 Wochen unterwegs. Dann kommt es ohne Fehler zurück obwohl das Netzteil Quitscht das man es 2 Räume weiter hört. Heute war ich bei meinem Bruder und haben sein Netzteil getestet und der PC Lief ohne Probleme.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (26. November 2013)

Hallo buddy,

ich werde mir den Fall anschauen. Kannst du mir per PM deine Kundendaten schicken, das Problem noch einmal schildern und mir evtl. eine Tonaufnahme anfertigen?

Alles Gute,
Mike


----------



## nvc92 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin mittlerweile echt genervt. Das aber weniger von Caseking, als mehr von Powercolor. Ich habe bekanntermaßen bereits die zweite Karte im Betrieb, weil die erste defekt war und jetzt macht diese ebenfalls Probleme. Als wäre der Lüfter an sich nicht schon laut genug (daran habe ich mich gewöhnt), so scheint der Lüfter einen Lagerschaden zu haben, der zu einem sehr lauten Störgeräusch führt.

Ich hoffe nur, dass Caseking mir wohlgesonnener ist und mir da schnell weiterhelfen kann (diesmal vielleicht in unter 5 Wochen :p).

Und vielleicht ist BF4 bis dahin ja auch spielbar


----------



## Caseking-Mike (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo nvc92,

ich möchte dir erst mal mein Beileid aussprechen! Wir werden dir natürlich gern helfen, allerdings können wir solche Schäden nicht selbst reparieren. Hast du schon einen RMA Antrag los geschickt? Unsere Abteilung wird den Fall prüfen und dann die Karte ggf. an PowerColor schicken, das wird auf jeden Fall etwas dauern und daran können wir auch nichts ändern :/ Wenn du möchtest, dass ich mich in bestimmter Weise um den Fall kümmern soll, einfach PM an mich mit Anliegen und Kundendaten.

Alles Gute,
Mike


----------



## electro_snare (5. Dezember 2013)

Für alle (Mit)Leidtragenden, mein Mitgefühl, ihr seid nicht allein!

Mein Reklamations-Auftrag beläuft sich auch mittlerweile auf über 4 Wochen.
Ganz klar zu bemängeln ist die interne Bearbeitungsdauer, die 10 Werktage betrug. "Das geht schneller".

Caseking weiß was es tut. 
So gehe ich wohl richtig von der Annahme aus, das hier kein Wert auf "Kundenorientierung" gelegt wird.
In dem Fall weiß ich auch leider nicht, wie die rege Beteiligung auf verschiedenen Community Plattformen zu interpretieren ist.

Sachverhalt: Defekt gelieferte Grafikkarte (Gtx780) - Gewährleistungsfall
Ich habe rechtmäßig um Austausch des defekten Artikels gebeten, worauf keine Rücksicht genommen wird. Der Artikel wurde zur Reparatur zum Hersteller versandt.

Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass ihr wisst, dass ein Image-Schaden definitiv mehr kostet wie nur eine Grafikkarte.
Und dieser ist schon vorhanden, wenn man sich so manche Beurteilung anschaut.

Ihr habt seit 5 Wochen 450 Euro von mir. Ich habe Nichts. Und ihr wollt mir gegen meinen Wunsch einen Rückläufer zusenden.
Ihr schuldet mir ein neues einwandfrei funktionierendes Produkt !

mfg Daniel Fuchs


----------



## Caseking-Mike (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo electro_snare,

es stimmt leider, dass wir vor etwa einem Monat einen Rückstand bei der RMA Bearbeitung hatten und wir haben uns bereits häufig dafür auf allen erdenklichen Kanälen dafür entschuldigt und seitdem Maßnahmen getroffen, um diesen Rückstand wieder aufzuholen, so dass wir mittlerweile wieder Tagesaktuell sind. So etwas passiert leider mal und eine Reihe von Faktoren haben dazu beigetragen. Wir verstehen sehr wohl, dass das für Kunden kein Dauerzustand sein kann und daher möchte ich auch dich ganz persönlich noch einmal um Entschuldigung bitten. Für den Großteil der Wartezeit sind allerdings nicht wir zuständig, sondern die jeweiligen Hersteller, die in der Regel 2-3 Wochen (plus minus 1 Woche) für die Prüfung und anschließende Reparaturen/den Austausch benötigen.

In deinem Fall wäre es nun angebracht mir einfach direkt deine Kundendaten per PM mitzuteilen (Kaufdatum, Kundennummer, Trackinglinks von Rücksendungen, bisherige E-Mails) damit ich deinen Fall sofort bearbeiten und dir helfen kann.

Zu deinem Austauschwunsch kann ich nur sagen, dass du wir bei bereits gebrauchten, ausgepackten, benutzen Waren gemäß §439 BGB das Recht haben das zu verweigern.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## der8auer (5. Dezember 2013)

Allen betroffenen kann ich nur diesen Artikel ans Herz legen:
"Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen


----------



## electro_snare (5. Dezember 2013)

Sie verplichten sich, so §433(1) S.2, die Sache frei von Sachmängeln zu liefern.
Die Sache wäre frei von Sachmängeln, wenn sie sich für die vorausgesetzet Verwendung eignet, dies ist allerdings nicht der Fall.
Daraus ergibt sich nach §437 1. BGB für mich das Recht auf Nacherfüllung gemäß §439 BGB, welcher mir in Absatz 1 die Wahl zwischen Beseitigung des Mangels, oder aber die Lieferung einer neuen mangelfreien Sache einräumt.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (5. Dezember 2013)

@electro_snare:

Ist alles soweit korrekt, wobei §433 nur eine Prämisse ist und §439 BGB besagt ganz deutlich: "Der Verkäufer kann die vom Käufer gewählte Art der Nacherfüllung unbeschadet des § 275 Abs. 2 und 3 verweigern, wenn sie nur mit unverhältnismäßigen Kosten möglich ist." Das ist in diesem Fall zutreffend und auch der PCGH Artikel verschweigt diesen Passus.

Davon einmal abgesehen, möchten wir niemanden mit den im Artikel genannten Methoden abspeisen. Deine PM habe ich erhalten und werde mich nun darum kümmern. Das nächste Mal ist es sicher von Vorteil nicht ganz so lange zu warten, da sich sonst nur unnötig Unzufriedenheit aufstaut, der ich womöglich hätte eher lindernd begegnen können.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## electro_snare (5. Dezember 2013)

Wir haben hier keine unverhältnismäßige Kosten. schon vom BGH festgelegt. Sprich 150% vom Kaufpreis. Also mal grob über den Daumen... 225 Euro für welche Aufwendung? Für den Versand? wohl kaum


----------



## Caseking-Mike (5. Dezember 2013)

Was du meinst ist die "absolute Unverhältnismäßigkeit", die nur selten greift, wenn beide Formen der Nacherfüllung für den Verkäufer nicht in Frage kommen. Hier handelt es sich allerdings um die "relative Unverhältnismäßigkeit", die eintritt, wenn die eine Nacherfüllungsart 15-25% kostenintensiver ist als die andere. Über das Ausmaß der Kosten wissen wohl die wenigsten Kunden Bescheid und eine Nachlieferung würde immer unter Vorbehalt einer Nachbelastung erfolgen, sollte der Hersteller (Gigabyte in diesem Fall) entscheiden, dass ein mechanischer Defekt vorhanden war, also durch den Kunden verursacht worden ist. 

Um dieses Gespräch nun abzukürzen: Dir wird wohl noch heute oder morgen früh eine neue Karte geschickt, da der Fall zufällig heute beendet wurde. 

Also nochmal Sorry dafür, dass es so lange gedauert hat.


----------



## electro_snare (5. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank,
Ich hoffe, ihr werdet euren Vorbehalt irgendwann teilweise in kompetentes Fachpersonal tauschen, um Kundenwünschen zu entsprechen.
Man kann im Vorfeld schon R-Ware als Ware mit Produktionsfehler deklarieren.
Komplette Sicherheit hat man zwar nie, aber der saure Apfel ist immer da...
Und das letzte Wort über die Verfahrensweise hat immer die Geschäftsleitung.

mfg


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Dezember 2013)

Zu den hier genannten Prozentzahlen:

Man muss hier ganz deutlich erwähnen, dass diese lediglich Richtwerte sind, die überwiegend durch die Literatur und teilweise durch die Rechtsprechung aus sehr niedrigen Instanzen vorgegeben werden (30 % kommen z. B. vom LG Ellwangen NjW 03, 517, das wiederum auf den Palandt und die Rechtslage vor der Schuldrechtsform 2002 verweist). Man kann dafür argumentieren, aber auch dagegen. Im Gesetz stehen sie jedenfalls nicht und im Einzelfall ist stets zu prüfen, was "unverhältnismäßig hohe Kosten" für den Verkäufer sind. Die Bedeutung des Mangels für den Käufer hat dabei einen besonderen Stellenwert [Jauernig, BGB-Kommentar, 12. Auflage, §439 Rdnr. 29]. Im obigen Urteil ging es übrigens um einen Neuwagen, der kaum mit einer Grafikkarte zu vergleichen ist. Die nachfolgende Instanz kam übrigens nicht zu dem gleichen Schluss wie das LG. Der BGH wiederum erneut zu einem ganz anderen Ergebnis. Alleine dieser Fall sollte klarmachen, dass Prozentzahlen kaum noch als Richtwert verwendet werden können.

Als Käufer ist man daher gut beraten Prozentzahlen zu hinterfragen und Gegenargumente vorzutragen. Gerne wird nämlich vergessen, dass der Händler die defekte Ware im Gegenzug erhält und deren Zeitwert mit den entstehenden Nacherfüllungskosten gegen gerechnet werden muss. Insbesondere bei weniger gravierenden Schäden (Lüfterlager) wird das interessant, da dann der Zeitwert noch erheblich ist.

EDIT

Und da oben der §439 III S. 1 BGB zitiert wurde: Der dritte Absatz hat auch einen Satz 2:



> Dabei sind insbesondere der Wert der Sache in mangelfreiem Zustand, die  Bedeutung des Mangels und die Frage zu berücksichtigen, ob auf die  andere Art der Nacherfüllung ohne erhebliche Nachteile für den Käufer  zurückgegriffen werden könnte



Aus dem Wort "insbesondere" geht hervor, dass noch ganz andere Maßstäbe bei der Beurteilung der Unverhältnismäßigkeit herangezogen werden können. Die Aufzählung ist sicherlich nicht abschließend und schon gar nicht auf den Wert der Sache beschränkt.


----------



## nvc92 (5. Dezember 2013)

Hey Mike,

den RMA-Antrag hab ich schon gestellt und bereits die Paketmarke erhalten. Das Paket werde ich dann Samstag an euch schicken.
Sollte noch irgendwas sein, melde ich mich per PM.

Gruß


----------



## Caseking-Mike (6. Dezember 2013)

@nvc92: Okay, alles klar, mach das so!


----------



## nvc92 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab gerade eine nette E-Mail bekommen, dass die Grafikkarte schon wieder unterwegs sei. Mit etwas skeptischem Blick auf die "Kulanzrechnung" im Attachement, musste ich aber feststellen, dass die Karte nicht wie erhofft zum Hersteller unterwegs ist, sondern zu mir. Angeblich konnte kein Fehler festgestellt werden. 

Das finde ich schon etwas seltsam, da der Fehler eigentlich sehr leicht zu reproduzieren ist...


----------



## Caseking-Mike (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

um das genauer zu überprüfen, bräuchte ich eine PM von dir mit deinen Kundendaten, sonst weiß ich ja leider nicht, wer du bist.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## nvc92 (11. Dezember 2013)

Oh, ja klar 

Hast PM!


Gruß


----------

